# PUREST BEL GENETIC advice needed



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm getting a female lesser platty next month and will get a Blue eyed leucistic male next year. What is the best combination to get the purest white and brighter blue eyes ? I read somewhere that butters make the purest? what should the male be then? butter x butter?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

gabriel76 said:


> I'm getting a female lesser platty next month and will get a Blue eyed leucistic male next year. What is the best combination to get the purest white and brighter blue eyes ? I read somewhere that butters make the purest? what should the male be then? butter x butter?


super lesser, super butter, or a mix of the two, will give you the cleanest BEL
have always thought lesser and butter are the same morph tho...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've heard that the Russo leucistics - White Diamonds - are the purest white on the Whitesnake complex.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> super lesser, super butter, or a mix of the two, will give you the cleanest BEL
> have always thought lesser and butter are the same morph tho...


Agreed.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I've heard that the Russo leucistics - White Diamonds - are the purest white on the Whitesnake complex.


Don't know enough about these to comment, but Ssthisto is usually right


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

alan1 said:


> super lesser, super butter, or a mix of the two, will give you the cleanest BEL
> have always thought lesser and butter are the same morph tho...


yep, agree with you there buddy!



Ssthisto said:


> I've heard that the Russo leucistics - White Diamonds - are the purest white on the Whitesnake complex.


these arent compatable with any other snake though are they?


----------



## bannrikae (Sep 3, 2009)

I know that mojave and mojave give a BEL with a brownish head, but what would you get from a lesser and mojave?
would that be just as clean as lesser and lesser or would you get some level of brown from that combo?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bannrikae said:


> I know that mojave and mojave give a BEL with a brownish head, but what would you get from a lesser and mojave?
> would that be just as clean as lesser and lesser *or would you get some level of brown from that combo?*


correct...
you'd get a slight head discolouration


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

bannrikae said:


> I know that mojave and mojave give a BEL with a brownish head, but what would you get from a lesser and mojave?
> would that be just as clean as lesser and lesser or would you get some level of brown from that combo?


i have seen mojave x mojave bels that are as clean as the whitest blackEL ive also seen butter x butter bels that are really dull and slightly brown. tbh its all down the picking the cleanest snakes and luck really. 

mojo x lesser 9 times out of ten wont be as clean as a lesser x lesser but then when breeding back down through a lesser x mojo bel the outcomes will be a bit more varied : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Metal_face said:


> these arent compatable with any other snake though are they?


Yes, they are.

ALL of the alleles on the whitesnake gene locus - Butter, Lesser, Mojave, Mystery-Dilute-Special-Hidden, Phantom, Russo het Leucistic and the het form of NERD's Gargoyle - are compatible and produce "something interesting" when combined heterozygously with other morphs on the same gene locus.

If I remember rightly, though, a Russo Het Leucistic/Mojave looks more like a super Mojo (and so does a Mojave/Phantom, and presumably a Mojave/Het Gargoyle).


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

Metal_face said:


> yep, agree with you there buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> these arent compatable with any other snake though are they?






So a lesser platty is not compatible with a russo leucistic?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, they are, as you'd know if you'd read my post right above yours.

ALL of the genes on the "white snake" gene locus make "something interesting" when combined with others on the same locus. It's not always a pure bright white snake.

But Lesser / Russo appears to be. Mojave / Russo is a BluEL as per Vin Russo's website.


----------

